# My Home Theatre Kit



## planet10 (May 27, 2007)

I'll just list the system with a video monitor in it, there are 3 other music only systems.

Room was designed and built with acoustics in mind, ~ 240 m^3, vaulted ceiling.

Toshiba 42" Regza LCD
Denon DVD-2500 DVD player
Technics SH-AC500D processor/DAC
Pace TDC775D PVR
Myryad MXC6000 CD player
Yamaha T-460 tuner with diy tube output stage
Rega 2 with Linn Basik and Garrott P77, diy phono stage based on new National super OPAmps.

All speakers are diy and vary.Amps vary with the speakers i use. Many are diy, all have at least basic detail reworking.
Currently Mark Audio Alpair 10 in a Fonken-esque enclosure driven by modified Grant Fidelity Rita, CSS SDX7 woofer with Foster plate amp (just one at the moment, 3 more to assemble in the shop). Sub is a push-push ApexJr super 8 with an Aurex SC-335Mk II amplifier

Other speakers include Fonken with FE127eN, stereo posh-push SDX7 woofers as stands, Mark Audio CHR-70 microTowers, Brynn with Hemp Acoustics FR4.5c. mMarS with CHR-70, mFonken, ThirlmereR with CSS EL70, uFonken, Mileva, Fonken FS MKII, Austin A126, Frugel-Horns, Fonken167.

Other amplifiers include monoBlok RH84 variants, 6B4G SE, Grant Fidelity 300b SE, DynaMutt EL34PP, Hitachi made (Sears brand) dual mono Mosfet, gainclone.

dave


----------

